# sti outbakck max



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

are these new? havnt been looking at anything atv in a while, and seen these. anyone tried them yet? they are pretty heavy at 48lbs for the 30x14.

---------- Post added at 06:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 PM ----------

.....and now i cant post a pics again...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They are fairly new. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------

